# The Truth About The Ruger 57: 1000 Round Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Federal 5.7 ammo is junk. The round comes off the case constantly. I think him using that ammo is the main reason he has some feeding issues. Had he shot all FN ammo, I think the review would have been a little different....


----------

